# Critique this 20y old Arabian mare



## BluMagic (Sep 23, 2007)

I personally don't think she looks overweight at all.


----------



## Wallaby (Jul 13, 2008)

She doesn't look it, but she has the whole crease down her back, a fleshy crest, and it's impossible to feel her ribs no matter how hard you press. She must be like a woman that looks good when they are plump. lol


----------



## BluMagic (Sep 23, 2007)

I see. lol. 

I'm noticing she is swayback. There are things about her...I just can't put my finger on it.


----------



## rockydq (Mar 1, 2008)

She's got a cute head, however her throatlatch is rather thick for an arab. She is rather "nesty", mutton whithers, however her back is not very sway for her age. I like her legs, nice short, well angled pasterns. She looks like she toes out in the back, however I know when horses are standing still, they stand with their feet in weird directions even though they probably arent toed out (or in). She looks unbalanced, with her front end being larger than her back, but I think the camera angle is at a way that it does not do her justice. (looks like her front end is closer to the camera, thus giving the appearance of a larger, and unbalanced front end). I think shes a cutie, and for being 20, she looks great! Doesn' look overweight to me at all, her back looks great, and she doesn't appear to have larger arthritic looking joints. And I can see you've done an excellent job with keeping her clean and white despite the dirt in her pasture!


----------



## Miss Katie (Dec 30, 2007)

She is a little sway backed but not anything to worry bout. She has a veryy long neck, it almost seems to be to big for her body. She has a lovely head. She has a lovely stong rump.
Her legs are very fine however her body is thick and heavy which is quite unusual but could be because she is overweight.


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

I think she looks great. Very good for her age. 
She's cute. I'll leave the other people to critique =P


----------



## jazir1787 (Nov 12, 2010)

based on this pic alone, and being brutally honest...

her head looks too big, she has bit of camel neck going on, the shoulders are smaller then i prefer and her back's a bit long for an arab

that said, she looks sweet and quite pretty. she looks great for the age and yes, a bit on the overweight side - she doesnt have a big belly but she looks like she has fat deposits in the neck, yes?


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

She looks a touch rump high to me. 

Also, is that an original photo? Or has it been touched up? I see a hoof that needs vet attention if not lol


----------



## grayshell38 (Mar 9, 2009)

This thread is very old....And I have to say, Miss Lacey looks totally different these days. I actually can't believe that's her. Weird!


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

Oh lol... note to self, check original post date before responding lol


----------



## Wallaby (Jul 13, 2008)

grayshell38 said:


> And I have to say, Miss Lacey looks totally different these days. I actually can't believe that's her. Weird!


:lol: Thanks! 
This thread is crazy old and she looks MUCH better now. But I appreciate the critiques.  Here's a picture of her from Wednesday as reference:










She's still pretty neck-a-licious but I think that's just her, she's destined to have a massive neck.

Anyway, I thought, since this thread was brought back I should "finish" it so that it was more obviously "done."


----------



## Ak1 (Mar 14, 2010)

Her chest isn't defined. It blends into her neck. But, VERY CUTE


----------



## jazir1787 (Nov 12, 2010)

haha yeah it is crazy old!

she looks like a different horse int he new pic 

how's she going?


----------

